# Feb 24 BMQ?



## SMG III (3 Feb 2014)

Haven't seen anyone post about it yet (or I'm blind), so I'll just leave this here.

Who's coming with me?


----------



## c91williamson (3 Feb 2014)

Ill see you there SMG, flying out of Kelowna BC on the 22nd 


Recruiting Center: Vancouver BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: Vehicle Tech
Trade Choice 2: Infantry
Trade Choice 3: Wpn tech - Land
Application Date (online): Feb 2013
First Contact: March 2013
CFAT Date: Oct 2013
Papers dropped at the CFRC: March 2013
Interview: Oct 2013
Medical: Oct 2013
Merit Listed: December 2013
Swear In Ceremony: Feb 19 2014
Basic Training Begins: Feb 24 2014
Position: Vehicle Tech


----------



## SMG III (3 Feb 2014)

433 days of waiting, over! 

I'm excited.


----------



## Cam2013 (3 Feb 2014)

Will see you there! flying out of Winnipeg


----------



## SMG III (3 Feb 2014)

Sucks that you guys have to fly.. I have a 2 hour drive 

I hope more people find this, although I guess most calls will be going out this week.


----------



## c91williamson (4 Feb 2014)

Haha lucky you, I haven't left BC before so the trip to Quebec should be a journey in itself. Cant wait!


----------



## SMG III (4 Feb 2014)

Meh, I've been everywhere between Windsor and Quebec City. It's all the same, save a few cool places


----------



## DAA (4 Feb 2014)

c91williamson said:
			
		

> Haha lucky you, I haven't left BC before so the trip to Quebec should be a journey in itself. Cant wait!



Don't forget your Passport!


----------



## bsavage (5 Feb 2014)

See you there! I'm coming from Whitehorse, Yukon - it's going to be long trip. 

Recruiting Center: Vancouver BC
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: NCM
Trade Choice 1: MedTech
Application Date (online): May 2012
CFAT Date: August 2012 
Interview: August 2012 / Dec 2013
Medical: August 2012 / Dec 2013
Merit Listed: Jan 29, 2014
Swear In Ceremony: Feb 19 2014
Basic Training Begins: Feb 24 2014
Position: Medical Technician


----------



## c91williamson (5 Feb 2014)

HAHA unfortunately I don't have one DAA!

Congrats to you Bsavage, see you there!


----------



## SMG III (7 Feb 2014)

Anyone here swearing in in Ottawa on the 18th?


----------



## jennyspilsbury (9 Feb 2014)

Im swearing in in Ottawa on the 18th too!! Going to Basic Feb 22!! So excited


----------



## SMG III (9 Feb 2014)

jennyspilsbury said:
			
		

> Im swearing in in Ottawa on the 18th too!! Going to Basic Feb 22!! So excited



I sent a PM!


----------



## Hattie56 (15 Feb 2014)

Just want to say good luck to everyone. The best advice I can give is keep your mouth shut, do as you're told, and work as a whole. Never look at things individually. I'm currently week 4 at CFLRS.


----------



## 705infantry (17 Feb 2014)

I'm heading there from Lindsay Ontario. furthest I've been is probably Toronto. Looking forward to it.


----------



## SMG III (17 Feb 2014)

Yeeeeah Combat Arms


----------

